# 2009 Vw Routan retractable sun shades won't retract due to warped interior door panels



## routanvanman (Jan 23, 2016)

I thought I would have to replace or repair my passenger sliding door in-door retractable sun shades (a job quoted at $339/ea at the dealership!!), but on closer inspection, I see there's no problem with the mechanism but that the slot in the plastic door panel/molding through which the sun shade slides is pinching the sun shade preventing it from moving freely.

If this links correctly, here is what I'm describing in action:
http://youtu.be/9VidRlq17_w
Hard to film singlehandedly.

Anyone seen this? What's the good, easy, cheap fix? Maybe carefully shave the inside of the slot with a file or exacto knife? Maybe there is a way to reverse the warping of the door panel?


----------



## rick chi-town (Jun 14, 2010)

I have one of my doors doing this exact same thing... And honestly in my case, I just need to occasionally " help" it back in. And now seeing that price for replacement, it'll likely stay that way. Mine comes out fine, clips fine, and serves its purpose perfectly. So long as my kids don't mess with it frequently (like they like to...), it's fine. If u are able to trim the slit opening, and it works, post the how-to back here! Just be super careful you don't damage it worse! Good luck! Rick


----------



## JordanAMC (Mar 23, 2017)

I found that wedging something in the gap to open it up for retraction works pretty well. You could probably put something in there semi-permanently to hold the gap open just a tad.


----------

